# Firefox



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

For the last week Firefox has been trying to get me to upgrade to 12.0. I kept ignoring them, because I do ChaCha and the old version of Firefox I've been using never had problems like newer versions do. When I opened Firefox today they had upgraded it to 12.0 without me doing anything. How is this possible? I prefer to give permission when something is going to be downloaded into my computers.

Nomad


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

They did it to me too, not the 12.0 but the last version. Soon they will stop allowing people to use the old version. You'll have to update or get the "connection not found" screen.

Your computer is probably set to check for updated versions of programs each time you open those windows. I ran across it a couple days ago while doing something else so I'd have to check to find out how to get back to it.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Same here. Got ambushed by Firefox. Not good.


----------



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

Mine tells Me I have 3.0.19 , but then again I only use it to access and search the BLM LR2000 Mining Claims web site


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I suspect you can use your firewall to block communication to whatever the firefox update site is????

My version of Opera browser at least asks if I want to update. I have put settings to not ask, but it still does every once in a while. Course there are so many versions of linux, they cant really automate an update especially if one uses the generic tarball version which requires manual installation. If I told it to go ahead and update me, all it would do is download files and then get confused and tell me to finish the installation.

On dialup updating much of anything anymore is a big painful deal.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

HermitJohn said:


> I suspect you can use your firewall to block communication to whatever the firefox update site is????


No need for that. Firefox updates are easy to set the way you want.

Tools-->Options-->Advanced-->Updates


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Nevada said:


> No need for that. Firefox updates are easy to set the way you want.
> 
> Tools-->Options-->Advanced-->Updates


If Firefox keeps that setting. I have my Opera browser set to not look for and not try to download any updates. It still will occasionally ask me. Just cause there is a setting doesnt mean it works properly. For sure try the built in setting first, but if that doesnt work, then the firewall setting to prevent communication with that webaddress WILL work.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

firefox is moving to the chrome model of not asking, when you software needs updated it will be updated...


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

Gary in ohio said:


> firefox is moving to the chrome model of not asking, when you software needs updated it will be updated...


It must have asked me at least ten times to update and I kept refusing until they just did it anyway. I see it is now on 13, so they went beyond the 12 they kept asking me about. I still have version 5.0 in my Dell and I use it much of the time. Wonder why they didn't update that one? The computer is 10 years old, but I don't know if that has any bearing.

Nomad


----------



## defenestrate (Aug 23, 2005)

What Gary said. Auto updating has been shown to be preferred by most end users though I still like to verify any updates. If you set it not to auto update it should stick as long as you don't install a new version, in which case the setting should stay but I would advise double checking to be sure.


----------

